# Most read series...



## Firawyn (May 18, 2006)

I have a question for everyone. What do you think are the top read series that have to do with some world other than our own, other than Lord of the Rings? 

I'm doing some research, and it's just one of those questions I need to get info on.

Thanks much!
Fir-


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (May 18, 2006)

Narnia is a good one, ummm i know i ve heard of other ones too but cant think of any


----------



## YayGollum (May 19, 2006)

Yay Star Wars? Except for the sickening newer ones. *hides*


----------



## Noldor_returned (May 19, 2006)

All the Hitchhiker's books. Although the first does have Earth (Mostly Harmless and some others do briefly as well) I think you could include that.


----------



## Ithrynluin (May 19, 2006)

I'm just about to start book 1 (of 7) of Stephen King's _The Dark Tower_. In his preface to the first book, I believe King declares that the universe this story is taking place in is a mixture of _The Lord of the Rings_ and Sergio Leone's _The Good, the Bad and the Ugly._ Should prove to be an interesting, if unorthodox, mixture.


----------



## Firawyn (May 19, 2006)

ooohhh...good suggestions! Keep em comin'.


----------

